# Insulation framing onto brick



## Vedder316 (Oct 1, 2011)

I have an entry way that protrudes from the rest of the house, The walls are constructed from two layers of brick. There is no sort of insulation and I must insulate it as it makes my entire first floor an ice box. I am going to frame it with 2x6's and apply a high R factor fiberglass insulation. My question is how can I attach the 2x6 frame work to the brick walls and floor? Would my best bet be Tapcon screws? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Below is a pic of the wall and flooring.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Where is the ceiling? Take a larger picture.


----------



## Vedder316 (Oct 1, 2011)

Are these better? Hope they help


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

You sure you want to do that? It is going to dramatically change the look of that foyer and while the R-Value of the walls will be better, you are only going to be changing the R-Value in that roughly 150 sq/ft.

Brick's R-Value can be misleading a bit but brick has great thermal mass (i.e. its ability to store radiant energy during the day and release it slowly.

Is that opening air tight (i.e. the door, the ceiling above, etc)? That will go longer to making that area more comfortable.


----------



## Vedder316 (Oct 1, 2011)

Sadly yes I believe I have to. The foyer leads up a stair case and into a family room. The family/game room is freezing when it is cold out and it causes a slight draft up the stair case. I would assume the family room's walls are insulated the same as the top floor and is not causing the cold. (top floor is fine temp wise) How would I be able to tell the efficiency of the family rooms wall insulation? The door and ceiling in the foyer are air tight. Thank you for the replies.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

If you are deadset on it, you can frame up the walls and ceiling and insulate them with either foam, fiberglass, or a combination. You will need to drywall everything when you are done but you know that.

I would first have someone take a critical eye at the home and make sure that is where the heat loss is happening. 

As I said, brick, while not a great insulator, does have very good thermal mass and is typically resistant to rapid temperature changes and therefore fast heat loss.

I would have an auditor look at the home and give you the measured data on the home prior to changing the entire look of the foyer.


----------



## Vedder316 (Oct 1, 2011)

Ok now for an even more amateur question. Who would I contact for an audit of heat loss? I am weary of contacting a insulation installer because of their temptation to sell me a service. Again thank you greatly for your feedback.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Talk to your electric company. Many will provide them free or with a reasonable co-pay.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Blondesense said:


> Talk to your electric company. Many will provide them free or with a reasonable co-pay.


Most utility company energy audits are not true energy audits but some BS walk through with someone who is trained to point out that you need poisonous light bulbs (i.e. CFL).

Look for an auditor that BPI or ResNet certfied. They will have the tools needed to properly pinpoint the heat loss in your home.


----------

